# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Konflikti Turko-Kurd dhe ndërhyrja në Irak

## DoLpHiN

ABDULLAH OCALAN

Ishte Abdullah Ocalan ai qe rreth vitit 1985 u be lider i nje fushate te gjere vrasese dhe njekohesisht kreu i PKK ( partia e punetoreve te kurdistanit , PPK  ).Qellimi i organizates ishte qe te benin nje shtet te pavarur ne jug-lindje te Turqise, shtet i cili do te quhej Kurdistan. Nuk dihen shkaqet e kesaj ndjenje te papritur nacionaliste , pasi deri atehere popullsia kurde kishte qene ne nje bashkejetese te ngrohte me vendasit ( dyshohet per nje fryrje nga jashte ). Me nje bilanc prej 35000 viktimash te shkaktuara ne 15 vite , PKK u be problemi me serioz per shtetin turk ne fund te vitit 1999. Abdullah Ocalan u gjykua ne mungese nen akuzat separatizem dhe terrorizem. Ne vitin 2000 , pasi kishte hyre ne 10-shen me te kerkuar te Turqise , Ocalan dorezohet ne Haiti dhe ekstradohet ne Turqi. Kushtet ishin qe ne qoftese i falej jeta ( ishte denuar me vdekje ) ai do te behej ndermjetes midis shtetit dhe militanteve ( gje e cila nuk ndodhi ). Ai u denua me vdekje por denimi u anulua. Momentalisht Ocalan vuan burgimin e perjetshem ne Turqi.

Situata ne Turqi u qetesua per 6 vite qe pas arrestimit te Ocalan ( me sulme te rralla terrorizmi ) , per te ardhur ne ditet e sotme. Ne 6 mujorin e fundit PKK ka qene shume aktive duke marre pergjegjesine per shume sulme. U desh nje sulm para 2 javesh dhe nje tjeter para tij ( qe shkaktuan gjithesej 30 viktima ) per te acaruar gjendjen. Furnizimet me arme beheshin nga kurdet e Irakut verior , keshtu qe qeveria turke ben gati ushtrine dhe vendos te nderhyje ushtarakisht ne kufi si fillim e pastaj me gjere.
Pardje , ne date 2 Nentor , kryeministri turk Erdogan ka vizituar Xh.W.Bush ne SHBA per te biseduar rreth problemit kurd ne Irakun e veriut. 
Amerika nga ana e saj eshte shprehur se sulmi turk ne Irak do te shkaktoje destabilitet ne rajon.

Dhe per ta mbyllur po ju them nje fakt interesant qe e kam degjuar shpesh ketu ne Stamboll :
Jo te gjithe kurdet jane terroriste. Biles jane vetem nje pakice e tyre me bindje te theksuara nacionaliste. Organizata terroriste e kurdeve i detyron te gjithe meshkujt kurde qe te marrin pjese. Kundershtimi ka kunderveprim te hidhur.... te vrasin ty bashke me familjen , ose te mbajne peng ndonje te afert. Nje tjeter fakt interesant eshte se armet e perdorura per sulmet e fundit mesohet te kene qene prodhim amerikan , gje qe e rrit tensionin e pales turke.

----------


## Kreksi

Qe te vehet ne marshim nje armate e tere prej me se 100 000  ushtaresh  per ti çvendosur nja 3000 rebela kurdë, kjo eshte një teprim nga ana turke deh mediat nderkombtare... qe ne saje te kesaje ekspedite u ngriten çmimet ne kater anet e planetes per nje grushte njerzish qe edhe ata dojne lirine, dojne pamvaresine ne trojet e tyre.

Cili eshte ketu fajtori kryesor ? 
Amerika hane me dy lugë, edhe me kyrdet edhe me turqit.
  Turqia eshte dashur te bisedoje me kyrdet e turqisë qe te iu njihet se paku një autonomi e pastaje ti marri hapat per nje  shtete kyrdë te pamvarun prej 25 milionve ne 5 shtetete, qe jane ne nje pozite gati si ne shqiptaret...
Turqit erdhen nga mongolia, njashtu si erdhen sereb tnga rusia dhe okupuan popuje te ndryshem ne keto vise prandaje bota duhet ti mbeshtesi popujt e shtypur e jo  ukupatoret.

----------


## DoLpHiN

Pavaresia nuk mund te merret duke cenuar territoret e nje shteti tjeter. Pastaj mos harro qe nuk jane shumica e kurdeve qe e duan pavaresine . Jane vetem nje pjese e tyre. Nje shtet i pavarur pa asnje mbeshtetje ekonomike do te ishte i destinuar te deshtonte. Qe eshte loje dihet , por problemi qendron se per nje loje te caktuar po ikin jete njerezish. Turqia nga ana e saj mendon se eshte zgjidhja me e mire. Nqs i ke ndjekur lajmet besoj se e ke pare qe kurdet ofruan paqe sa degjuan se do te sulmohen  :perqeshje:  Ndryshe nuk marrin vesh

----------


## Kreksi

Po mire, çka i duhet turqisë nje vend i banuar teresishte me nje kombe tjeter ?
A vetem se ka fituar te drejten te jete shtete e tani paska te drejten mbi nje popull tjeter qe ta mbaje pengë ?
me qfare te drejte ?
Turqia apo cilido shtete ne bote munde dhe duhet te egzistoje vetem aty ku e ka vendin e tije, ku ka popullesi te tiej me shumice e jo te sundeoje gati 10 milion kyrde....qe nuke kane asgje te perbashket me ta.

Me falni por mendimet tuaja nuke me pelqejne sa i perkete ketije debati.

shendet

----------


## DYDRINAS

> ABDULLAH OCALAN
> 
> Ishte Abdullah Ocalan ai qe rreth vitit 1985 u be lider i nje fushate te gjere vrasese dhe njekohesisht kreu i PKK ( partia e punetoreve te kurdistanit , PPK  ).Qellimi i organizates ishte qe te benin nje shtet te pavarur ne jug-lindje te Turqise, shtet i cili do te quhej Kurdistan. Nuk dihen shkaqet e kesaj ndjenje te papritur nacionaliste , pasi deri atehere popullsia kurde kishte qene ne nje bashkejetese te ngrohte me vendasit ( dyshohet per nje fryrje nga jashte ). Me nje bilanc prej 35000 viktimash te shkaktuara ne 15 vite , PKK u be problemi me serioz per shtetin turk ne fund te vitit 1999. Abdullah Ocalan u gjykua ne mungese nen akuzat separatizem dhe terrorizem. Ne vitin 2000 , pasi kishte hyre ne 10-shen me te kerkuar te Turqise , Ocalan dorezohet ne Haiti dhe ekstradohet ne Turqi. Kushtet ishin qe ne qoftese i falej jeta ( ishte denuar me vdekje ) ai do te behej ndermjetes midis shtetit dhe militanteve ( gje e cila nuk ndodhi ). Ai u denua me vdekje por denimi u anulua. Momentalisht Ocalan vuan burgimin e perjetshem ne Turqi.
> 
> Situata ne Turqi u qetesua per 6 vite qe pas arrestimit te Ocalan ( me sulme te rralla terrorizmi ) , per te ardhur ne ditet e sotme. Ne 6 mujorin e fundit PKK ka qene shume aktive duke marre pergjegjesine per shume sulme. U desh nje sulm para 2 javesh dhe nje tjeter para tij ( qe shkaktuan gjithesej 30 viktima ) per te acaruar gjendjen. Furnizimet me arme beheshin nga kurdet e Irakut verior , keshtu qe qeveria turke ben gati ushtrine dhe vendos te nderhyje ushtarakisht ne kufi si fillim e pastaj me gjere.
> Pardje , ne date 2 Nentor , kryeministri turk Erdogan ka vizituar Xh.W.Bush ne SHBA per te biseduar rreth problemit kurd ne Irakun e veriut. 
> Amerika nga ana e saj eshte shprehur se sulmi turk ne Irak do te shkaktoje destabilitet ne rajon.
> 
> Dhe per ta mbyllur po ju them nje fakt interesant qe e kam degjuar shpesh ketu ne Stamboll :
> Jo te gjithe kurdet jane terroriste. Biles jane vetem nje pakice e tyre me bindje te theksuara nacionaliste. Organizata terroriste e kurdeve i detyron te gjithe meshkujt kurde qe te marrin pjese. Kundershtimi ka kunderveprim te hidhur.... te vrasin ty bashke me familjen , ose te mbajne peng ndonje te afert. Nje tjeter fakt interesant eshte se armet e perdorura per sulmet e fundit mesohet te kene qene prodhim amerikan , gje qe e rrit tensionin e pales turke.


Populli kurd ka nje histori te dhimbshme dhe mund te krahasohet me historine e kombit tone.
Nje komb i lashte, nje popull autokton per mijera vjet, shtypet mizorisht nga shtete te ndryshme ne rajon dhe ende sot e kesaj dite mbi 20 milione nuk kane te drejten te ndertojne shtetin e tyre.
Ceshtja kurde do te jete sfida e ardhshme e bashkesise nderkombetare!
Shteti turk per fatin e keq, nuk ka kurajon dhe guximin qe te merret realisht me te, por e le qe sa dekada ne dore te atyre qe jane gati t'a shuajne Turqine per 24 ore (Greqia dhe Rusia).
Ish-BRSS-ja e sot vazhduesja e saj Rusia e kane patur dhe e kane hale ne sy ekzistencen e kombit dhe shtetit turk. Kjo sepse gjate Luftes se Ftohte, shteti turk ishte roja e Dardaneleve dhe mbrojtesja e interesave perendimore ne rajonin i cili  ishte dhe mbetet perhere i gatshem te flirtonte me ruset (shtetet sllave dhe Greqia).
Per fatin e keq e ceshtjes kurde, para viteve '90, levizja e tyre per liri u shfrytezua nga komunizmi rus, ne emer te realizimit te aspiratave rusomadhe per te dale ne detrat e Mesdheut dhe per te zoteruar Dardanelet.
Po ashtu, per fatin e keq te popullit kurd, levizja e tyre u shfrytezua dhe vazhdon ende te shfrytezohet nga Greqia, e cila nuk le mjet pa perdorur per te dobesuar shtetin turk, ne emer te enderrave te semura.
Ekzistenca e regjimit te Sadamit, vetem sa e fuqizoi dhe me tej ndikimin ruso-grek ne territoret kurde gje qe coi ne krijimin e nje imazhi te keq per nje popull te vjeter e te lashte, qe kriuan padrejtesisht imazhin e nje kurdi "coban", "terrorist" etj.

SHBA do te nderhyje ne zgjidhjen e ketij problemi teper te nderlikuar.

Turqia po ashtu nga ana e vet do te duhet te merret qetesisht dhe seriozisht me kurdet, nese ajo desheron nje te ardhme ne BE dhe per mosnderprerjen e zhvillimit te hovshem ekonomik.

Turqia, shteti turk dhe populli turk nuk duhet te kopjojne rruget sllavo-greke ne zgjidhjen e problemeve etnike.

Eshte shume e turpshme te shohesh shtetare turq, qytetare turq anekend Turqise dhe Europes, duke manifestuar forcen dhe urrejtjen ndaj nje populli te pervuajtur sic eshte ai kurd.

Turqia duhet te mesohet qe te zgjidhe problemet me dialog dhe me bisedime, sepse ne te kundert asaj i bie interesi strategjik qe ka sot dhe neser mund te pesoje fatin e ish-Jugosllavise.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Turqia beson në mbështetjen e SHBA-ve në konfliktin me rebelët e PKK


Në konfliktin  me rebelët e Partisë  punëtore kurde të ndaluar, PKK, Turqia beson, pas Konferencës ndërkombëtare për Iarkun, në mbështetjen e SHBA-ve.Kjo u tregua nga bisedimet   pozitive me qeverinë amerikane , tha kryeministri turk Erdogan, i cili sot do të takohet në Uashington me presidentin Xhorxh Bush( George Bush).PKK, ndërkohë, ka liruar tetë ushtarë turq që i kishte arrestuar në fund të tetorit.Lirimi i tyre u konfirmua  nga mediat turke dhe një agjensi e afërt me PKK.Autoritetet irakiane kanë mbyllur  në veri të Irakut edhe një zyrë të  Partisë kurde, e cila mbante kontakte të ngushta me PKK.

DW

----------


## Macho

Asnje shtet ne bote nuk mund te shuaj Turqine per 24 ore. Kembsoria me e madhe e NATO-s ka qene dhe eshte e afte te zbyth disa rrebele malesh si ata te PKK-s. E vetmja gje qe ka penguar ushtrine turke te nderhynte ne ato territore kane qene bisedimet me BE-n dhe qetesia qe ka mbizotruar per disa vjet ne ate rrajon. Pas luftes ne Irak(dikur para nje viti) u pane disa ngacmime duke perdorur autobomba ne mes te qyteteve dhe se fundmi vrasje te civileve ne menyre makabre nga rrebelet. Duke i pare nga afer te dy popujt ( jo vetem kta pasi dihet qe turqit ne vetvete jane popull i perzier ) nuk mendoj se ka ndonje urrejtje midis tyre, perkundrazi kuptohen shume mire dhe asnjehere nuk u eshte cenuar etniciteti. Diskutohen dy pista ditet e fundit per fillimin e luftes. Disa mendojne se jane amerikanet apo ndoshta dhe ruset qe per interesat e tyre kane njerez ne drejtimin e PKK-s. Te tjeret mendojne se vet ushtria turke provokon keto aksidente duke mos qene dakort me zgjedhjen e presidentit te ri turk e duke e pare luften si zgjidhje te ketij problemi.

----------


## DoLpHiN

> Populli kurd ka nje histori te dhimbshme dhe mund te krahasohet me historine e kombit tone.
> Nje komb i lashte, nje popull autokton per mijera vjet, shtypet mizorisht nga shtete te ndryshme ne rajon dhe ende sot e kesaj dite mbi 20 milione nuk kane te drejten te ndertojne shtetin e tyre.
> Ceshtja kurde do te jete sfida e ardhshme e bashkesise nderkombetare!
> Shteti turk per fatin e keq, nuk ka kurajon dhe guximin qe te merret realisht me te, por e le qe sa dekada ne dore te atyre qe jane gati t'a shuajne Turqine per 24 ore (Greqia dhe Rusia).


Hahaha... ca flet ore. Si paskemi nje histori me kurdet dhe nuk e dinim. Kurdet shoku jane te shperndare ne tere Turqine , dhe eshte Turqia qe i mban me pune dhe me te gjitha. Kurse shumica qe thua ti , jane ne Irak e jo ne Turqi. Sa per lashtesi lexo njehere historine se e gjen qe ajo zone ka qene perandoria Perse  :shkelje syri: 
Po te jap edhe nje info shtese : Popullsia e grekut eshte 10 mil nderkohe qe Turqia ka vetem ushtare 11 mil. Keshtu qe ska si e zhduk per 24 ore  :perqeshje:  Rusi nga ana tjeter nuk mbrojti dot as tokat e Armenise , i beri turku si deshi vete.




> Po mire, çka i duhet turqisë nje vend i banuar teresishte me nje kombe tjeter ?
> A vetem se ka fituar te drejten te jete shtete e tani paska te drejten mbi nje popull tjeter qe ta mbaje pengë ?
> me qfare te drejte ?
> Turqia apo cilido shtete ne bote munde dhe duhet te egzistoje vetem aty ku e ka vendin e tije, ku ka popullesi te tiej me shumice e jo te sundeoje gati 10 milion kyrde....qe nuke kane asgje te perbashket me ta.
> 
> Me falni por mendimet tuaja nuke me pelqejne sa i perkete ketije debati.
> 
> shendet


Lol , po si ore na qenka vend i huaj thjeshte se eshte ne kufi. Eshte njesoj si te cohet minoriteti grek ne Shqiperi dhe te kerkoje pavaresi , pa asnje lloj te drejte. Ne Gjirokaster ka fshatra te tere me minoritare , po kjo nuk do te thote se edhe toka eshte e tyre. Pikerisht kjo ndodh edhe ne Turqi , nje qen i ardhur dhe i trajtuar me se miri kthehet e kafshon te zotin e shtepise. 
Sa per popullsine te siguroj se ne Turqi nuk ka kurresesi 10 mil kurde.

----------


## Clauss

> ABDULLAH OCALAN
> 
> Ishte Abdullah Ocalan ai qe rreth vitit 1985 u be lider i nje fushate te gjere vrasese dhe njekohesisht kreu i PKK ( partia e punetoreve te kurdistanit , PPK  ).Qellimi i organizates ishte qe te benin nje shtet te pavarur ne jug-lindje te Turqise, shtet i cili do te quhej Kurdistan. Nuk dihen shkaqet e kesaj ndjenje te papritur nacionaliste , pasi deri atehere popullsia kurde kishte qene ne nje bashkejetese te ngrohte me vendasit ( dyshohet per nje fryrje nga jashte ). Me nje bilanc prej 35000 viktimash te shkaktuara ne 15 vite , PKK u be problemi me serioz per shtetin turk ne fund te vitit 1999. Abdullah Ocalan u gjykua ne mungese nen akuzat separatizem dhe terrorizem. Ne vitin 2000 , pasi kishte hyre ne 10-shen me te kerkuar te Turqise , Ocalan dorezohet ne Haiti dhe ekstradohet ne Turqi. Kushtet ishin qe ne qoftese i falej jeta ( ishte denuar me vdekje ) ai do te behej ndermjetes midis shtetit dhe militanteve ( gje e cila nuk ndodhi ). Ai u denua me vdekje por denimi u anulua. Momentalisht Ocalan vuan burgimin e perjetshem ne Turqi.
> 
> Situata ne Turqi u qetesua per 6 vite qe pas arrestimit te Ocalan ( me sulme te rralla terrorizmi ) , per te ardhur ne ditet e sotme. Ne 6 mujorin e fundit PKK ka qene shume aktive duke marre pergjegjesine per shume sulme. U desh nje sulm para 2 javesh dhe nje tjeter para tij ( qe shkaktuan gjithesej 30 viktima ) per te acaruar gjendjen. Furnizimet me arme beheshin nga kurdet e Irakut verior , keshtu qe qeveria turke ben gati ushtrine dhe vendos te nderhyje ushtarakisht ne kufi si fillim e pastaj me gjere.
> Pardje , ne date 2 Nentor , kryeministri turk Erdogan ka vizituar Xh.W.Bush ne SHBA per te biseduar rreth problemit kurd ne Irakun e veriut. 
> Amerika nga ana e saj eshte shprehur se sulmi turk ne Irak do te shkaktoje destabilitet ne rajon.
> 
> Dhe per ta mbyllur po ju them nje fakt interesant qe e kam degjuar shpesh ketu ne Stamboll :
> Jo te gjithe kurdet jane terroriste. Biles jane vetem nje pakice e tyre me bindje te theksuara nacionaliste. Organizata terroriste e kurdeve i detyron te gjithe meshkujt kurde qe te marrin pjese. Kundershtimi ka kunderveprim te hidhur.... te vrasin ty bashke me familjen , ose te mbajne peng ndonje te afert. Nje tjeter fakt interesant eshte se armet e perdorura per sulmet e fundit mesohet te kene qene prodhim amerikan , gje qe e rrit tensionin e pales turke.


e, o Dolphin, është e vertetë qe turqit ja kishin prerë biletën one-way vëllait Oçalan për në xhenet po ndërhyne ata bastardët e Këshillit të Europes dhe ja hoqën? dhe tani e mbajnë në një ishull super lluksoz në mes te Marmarasë që ti kurohet reumatizmi? 

dhe u thua te tjerëve që bëjnë propagandë???  kur hap tema herë tjetër mos shkruaj gënjeshtra se spo të lexojnë anadollakët këtu. u dorëzua ne Haiti? ja tregoi Forumit u dorëzua ne Haiti apo e zunë ne Kenia shërbimi sekret me ndihmën e CIA ne ambasadën greke. pa na thuaj tani per gazetat e librat ne gjuhën kurde, për ata kryetarët e bashkive e deputetët që i dërgojnë për pushime në shtëpi pa pagesa, për ato bibliotekat  e shtëpitë botuese që shpërthejne vetë.  mirë të thotë Dydrinasi. ata jetojne kompakte qe ne kohen e Alexandrit atje ti  na tregon dhe anekdota, jo Perandoria Perse jo ... me rigon, jo jane nje familje me turqit.  gjynah, popull fatkeq

----------


## DoLpHiN

> e, o Dolphin, është e vertetë qe turqit ja kishin prerë biletën one-way vëllait Oçalan për në xhenet po ndërhyne ata bastardët e Këshillit të Europes dhe ja hoqën? dhe tani e mbajnë në një ishull super lluksoz në mes te Marmarasë që ti kurohet reumatizmi? 
> 
> dhe u thua te tjerëve që bëjnë propagandë???  kur hap tema herë tjetër mos shkruaj gënjeshtra se spo të lexojnë anadollakët këtu. u dorëzua ne Haiti? ja tregoi Forumit u dorëzua ne Haiti apo e zunë ne Kenia shërbimi sekret me ndihmën e CIA ne ambasadën greke. pa na thuaj tani per gazetat e librat ne gjuhën kurde, për ata kryetarët e bashkive e deputetët që i dërgojnë për pushime në shtëpi pa pagesa, për ato bibliotekat  e shtëpitë botuese që shpërthejne vetë.  mirë të thotë Dydrinasi. ata jetojne kompakte qe ne kohen e Alexandrit atje ti  na tregon dhe anekdota, jo Perandoria Perse jo ... me rigon, jo jane nje familje me turqit.  gjynah, popull fatkeq


Pse kam shkruar Haiti nuk po e marr vesh... kam dash te them Kenya po nejse.
Sa per CIA dhe ambasaden greke , je i keq informuar. Ishte ne Siri dhe Siria nuk e dorezoi. Iku ne Rusi dhe me pas ne Itali ( ku e ndalen edhe ne aeroport ) por prap nuk ju dorezua Turqise... Ne fund ra ne kompromis per tu dorezuar ne Kenya (nderkohe qe ishte zbuluar vend ndodhja nga sherbimi sekret turk dhe CIA) , por Turqia nuk e mbajti fjalen dhe vendosi denimin me vdekje ( kete e kam permendur ) dhe po , eshte e vertete qe e kundershtoi Evropa per kete sepse binte ndesh me  te drejtat e njeriut , dhe jo se ishte burre i mire. 
Pa me thuaj ti , qe me quake genjeshtar , a jane vrare 35000 vete nga PKK ?
Kam thene qe kane bashkejetuar ne paqe dhe eshte me se e vertete... E di ti qe kurdet kane luftuar perkrah turqve ne luften e pare boterore ne Canakkale , Urfa , Antep etj etj ?
Eshte e vertete qe ata kane ekzistuar qe ne kohen e Aleksandrit deri sot... Kane pasur edhe autonomi biles , gjate nje periudhe te veshtire te perandorise osmane , por Kurdistani i atehershem gjendej ne Irakun e sotem. Pra pretendimet duhet ti kene ne Irak dhe jo ne Turqi.
PS: Nuk po bej propagande , dhe as po them se nuk jane popull fatkeq , dhe as nuk po shaj popullin kurd por shaj PKK qe ka marre jetet e plote 35000 veteve. Per bombat nuk e kuptova se cfare do te thuash... kam thene qe situata ka qene e qete deri kur doli Ocalan dhe formoi PKK. Pra nuk kam thene qe vazhdojne te bashkjetojne ne paqe edhe sot e kesaj dite. Kam thene edhe qe kane vdekur edhe 35000 veta... apo mos pret qe ti tregoj edhe se si jane vrare , me bomba , me kallash apo top ?

----------


## Clauss

> Pse kam shkruar Haiti nuk po e marr vesh... kam dash te them Kenya po nejse.
> Sa per CIA dhe ambasaden greke , je i keq informuar. Ishte ne Siri dhe Siria nuk e dorezoi. Iku ne Rusi dhe me pas ne Itali ( ku e ndalen edhe ne aeroport ) por prap nuk ju dorezua Turqise... Ne fund ra ne kompromis per tu dorezuar ne Kenya (nderkohe qe ishte zbuluar vend ndodhja nga sherbimi sekret turk dhe CIA) , por Turqia nuk e mbajti fjalen dhe vendosi denimin me vdekje ( kete e kam permendur ) dhe po , eshte e vertete qe e kundershtoi Evropa per kete sepse binte ndesh me  te drejtat e njeriut , dhe jo se ishte burre i mire.


vazhdon te jesh gabim. kerko se do gjesh videot ku e mbajne te dorezuar me pranga ne avion ne Kenia me ca komando rrotull. kerko dhe pse dha doreheqjen Pagkalo-ja ministri i jashtem i Greqise.  kaq ne lidhje me Haitin. 




> Pa me thuaj ti , qe me quake genjeshtar , a jane vrare 35000 vete nga PKK ?
> Kam thene qe kane bashkejetuar ne paqe dhe eshte me se e vertete... E di ti qe kurdet kane luftuar perkrah turqve ne luften e pare boterore ne Canakkale , Urfa , Antep etj etj ?
> Eshte e vertete qe ata kane ekzistuar qe ne kohen e Aleksandrit deri sot... Kane pasur edhe autonomi biles , gjate nje periudhe te veshtire te perandorise osmane , por Kurdistani i atehershem gjendej ne Irakun e sotem. Pra pretendimet duhet ti kene ne Irak dhe jo ne Turqi.
> PS: Nuk po bej propagande , dhe as po them se nuk jane popull fatkeq , dhe as nuk po shaj popullin kurd por shaj PKK qe ka marre jetet e plote 35000 veteve. Per bombat nuk e kuptova se cfare do te thuash... kam thene qe situata ka qene e qete deri kur doli Ocalan dhe formoi PKK. Pra nuk kam thene qe vazhdojne te bashkjetojne ne paqe edhe sot e kesaj dite. Kam thene edhe qe kane vdekur edhe 35000 veta... apo mos pret qe ti tregoj edhe se si jane vrare , me bomba , me kallash apo top ?


jo nuk pres te me tregosh asgje. skam ngelur une te me tregosh ti. 
anyway, me pak llafe, per gjithe te tjerat qe shkruan nuk mund te te tregoj menjehere qe jane gabim ndoshta dhe sepse jane pak ne sferen subjektive. keshtu qe nuk vlejne me asnje arsyetim/argumentim te metejshem prej meje.  peace and love.

----------


## DoLpHiN

> vazhdon te jesh gabim. kerko se do gjesh videot ku e mbajne te dorezuar me pranga ne avion ne Kenia me ca komando rrotull. kerko dhe pse dha doreheqjen Pagkalo-ja ministri i jashtem i Greqise.  kaq ne lidhje me Haitin. 
> 
> 
> 
> jo nuk pres te me tregosh asgje. skam ngelur une te me tregosh ti. 
> anyway, me pak llafe, per gjithe te tjerat qe shkruan nuk mund te te tregoj menjehere qe jane gabim ndoshta dhe sepse jane pak ne sferen subjektive. keshtu qe nuk vlejne me asnje arsyetim/argumentim te metejshem prej meje.  peace and love.


Perse nuk do te kuptosh? te thash pra qe nuk e mbajten fjalen... nuk te thash qe e sollen me ledhatime deri ketu dhe pastaj e prishen...
Problemin e kishin sa ta kapnin.
Mos repliko per gjera qe nuk i di nese nuk ke ngelur te te tregoj une.

----------


## Clauss

> Perse nuk do te kuptosh? te thash pra qe nuk e mbajten fjalen... nuk te thash qe e sollen me ledhatime deri ketu dhe pastaj e prishen...
> Problemin e kishin sa ta kapnin.
> Mos repliko per gjera qe nuk i di nese nuk ke ngelur te te tregoj une.


e kapen apo u dorezua o Dolphin?? vendos cilen nga te dyja.  :buzeqeshje: 

anyway, nuk me thua, "kara biberim" ose "karabiberim" ne turqisht kujt i thone? se eshte titulli i nje kenge qe e kam ngordhur fare. shpresoj qe shkembimi i pak dialogjeve konstruktive te mos na pengoje te bejme business as usual.

----------


## offspring

cdo vend ka te drejt te mbrohet qoft edhe duke luftuar jasht kufijve te saj.psh USA po lufton terrorrizmin ne afganistan.ene nji korrigjim per ty DoLpHiN OCALANIN E KA ARRESTUAR  sherbimi sekret italian kjo verejtje ene per claus  pastaj esht ekstraduar ne turqi.kam par videon e ekstradimit mir qe svdiq ocalani se si mumjet e kishin lidhur

----------


## DoLpHiN

Neqofte se nuk donte te dilte ne skene nuk e arrestonin kurre. Per kete them se u dorezua... Perpara kapjes kishin rene ne kompromis , i cili u prish direkt sa u kap. Nuk do mendje qe sa e pane ju hodhen siper  :perqeshje:  ... apo ka nevoje te pershkruaj skenen ? Barbunja , sherbimi sekret italian e kapi ne aeroport ne Rome me sa di une , por nuk e dorezoi sepse Gjermania ishte kundra denimit te tij me vdekje. Edhe ne Siri e kapen por nuk e dorezuan. Perfundimisht u kap ne Kenya
Nuk e kam degjuar ndonjehere kengen qe ke permendur.... por ne shqip do te thote "spec i zi"
Gjithesesi ka mundesi qe te marre tjeter kuptim ne kenge , dhe me duhet ta degjoj per nje pergjigje me te sakte.
Sot degjova nje gje interesante qe nuk e dija... Popullsia kurde eshte 25 mil , e shperndare ne disa shtete. Me shume ne Irak e Turqi , por edhe ne Gjermani mendohej te kishte rreth 1,5 mil.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Kurdet te rrine urte se fale genocidit turk ndaj armeneve kane dyfishuar siperfaqen e banimit...

Nese do krijohet nje shtet kurd duhet te vije me raporte miqesore me turqine,sepse turqia ska per ta lejuar kurre nje shtet armiqesor ne zonen me te rendesishme te kalimit lindje perendim...

----------


## xfiles

koken le te hane me njeri tjetrin, 
rrace koti si turqit si kurdet, nuk thoni me mire qe te pakesohen ca.

----------


## Alienated

Kurdet kane bere shume sulme teroriste ne Turqi, edhe ate shpeshhere ne vende turistike ku kane vrare dhe shume turiste te huaj (kryesisht Perendimore). 
Turqia, nga ana tjeter, nuk respekton vullnetin e pakices kurde ne Turqi per te patur nje shtet te vetin. 
Mendoj se kurdet duan dicka te ngjashme si shqiptaret e Kosoves, por ky eshte megjithate nje rast i ndryshem.
Lufta kunder tyre ka mobilizuar ushtrine turke e cila (sic u tha dhe me siper) ka derguar forca te medha ushtarake ne kufi me Irakun per te luftuar nje grup rebelesh kurde. Jam dakord me luften kunder terrorizmit, kudo qe te zhvillohet ajo dhe nga kushdo qe te udhehiqet, por eshte e pafalshme te vriten njerez te pafajshem. 
Megjithate, mendoj se Turqia duhet te konsideroje seriozisht dhenien e nje lloj autonomie kurdeve ne Turqi, te cilet duan te administrojne vet trojet e tyre, ku besohet te jene etnike.

----------


## DoLpHiN

> Kurdet te rrine urte se fale genocidit turk ndaj armeneve kane dyfishuar siperfaqen e banimit...
> 
> Nese do krijohet nje shtet kurd duhet te vije me raporte miqesore me turqine,sepse turqia ska per ta lejuar kurre nje shtet armiqesor ne zonen me te rendesishme te kalimit lindje perendim...


Per cilen zone e ke fjalen se eshte kalimi lindje perendim... se une e di se eshte Stambolli... ndoshta e kam gabim. Sa per krijim shteti kurd nuk ndodh ne territoret e Turqise. Nuk e pranojne kurresesi turqit.




> koken le te hane me njeri tjetrin, 
> rrace koti si turqit si kurdet, nuk thoni me mire qe te pakesohen ca.


Turqit jane te vetmit qe mbeshtesin Shqiperine ne c'do aspekt ore. Jane anetare te vjeter dhe kane ushtrine e dyte me te forte pas amerikes ne NATO... Te duket pak te te mbeshtese nje fuqi per hyrjen ne ate aleance? Pastaj perse qenkan rrace koti turqit edhe kurdet... njeh ndonje turk apo ndonje kurd ti qe shprehesh ne ate menyre? Edhe sikur te njohesh ndonje , ai nuk mund te perfaqesoje 69 milione turq apo 25 milione kurde .




> Kurdet kane bere shume sulme teroriste ne Turqi, edhe ate shpeshhere ne vende turistike ku kane vrare dhe shume turiste te huaj (kryesisht Perendimore). 
> Turqia, nga ana tjeter, nuk respekton vullnetin e pakices kurde ne Turqi per te patur nje shtet te vetin. 
> Mendoj se kurdet duan dicka te ngjashme si shqiptaret e Kosoves, por ky eshte megjithate nje rast i ndryshem.
> Lufta kunder tyre ka mobilizuar ushtrine turke e cila (sic u tha dhe me siper) ka derguar forca te medha ushtarake ne kufi me Irakun per te luftuar nje grup rebelesh kurde. Jam dakord me luften kunder terrorizmit, kudo qe te zhvillohet ajo dhe nga kushdo qe te udhehiqet, por eshte e pafalshme te vriten njerez te pafajshem. 
> Megjithate, mendoj se Turqia duhet te konsideroje seriozisht dhenien e nje lloj autonomie kurdeve ne Turqi, te cilet duan te administrojne vet trojet e tyre, ku besohet te jene etnike.


E ke gabim per turistet... nuk e di fiks sa vdekje jane , por di qe eshte nr shume i vogel ne raport me 35000 te tjeret. Problemi per pavaresi eshte shume ndryshe nga rasti i Kosoves , sepse kurdet jane te shperndare neper Turqi dhe nuk mund te kene pretendime per c'do cep. Nga ana tjeter turqit jane shume nacionaliste per te lejuar dicka te tille.

----------


## Clauss

> cdo vend ka te drejt te mbrohet qoft edhe duke luftuar jasht kufijve te saj.psh USA po lufton terrorrizmin ne afganistan.ene nji korrigjim per ty DoLpHiN OCALANIN E KA ARRESTUAR  sherbimi sekret italian kjo verejtje ene per claus  pastaj esht ekstraduar ne turqi.kam par videon e ekstradimit mir qe svdiq ocalani se si mumjet e kishin lidhur


une them qe qe MIT-i turk. ka prova, artikuj me kile. cap gjeji. 

thnx dolphin. "spec i zi" e? eshte kenge me te gezuar per nje titull te tille. "spec i zi" hmmmm  thnx anyway e kendon Glykeria (nje greke) me nje orkester turke. peace&love

----------

